# Antwort CDU/CSU Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*

-------------------------------------------​

*Update 28.07. 2017*
_Wir stellen die Antworten der Parteien so ein und zur Diskussion, wie sie bei uns eingehen.

Die abschliessende Kommentierung und Bewertung erfolgt nach Eingang aller Antworten in einer Zusammenfassung._








*Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 
Antwort CDU/CSU​*
* 
Antworten der  
Christlich Demokratischen Union Deutschlands (CDU) 
und der Christlich-Sozialen Union in Bayern (CSU) 
auf die Fragen von Anglerboard.de zur Bundestagswahl 2017 
26. Juli 2017 ​*
*1.  Sieht  es  Ihre  Bundespartei  auch  so,  dass  nach  Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (BNatSchG §1, (1), 3.) das Angeln eine der prädestinierten, schonendsten und zu fördernden Nutzungsformen der Natur zur Erholung ist? 
  1.1.  Wenn ja, was unternimmt Ihre Bundespartei konkret, um das Angeln zu fördern,  zu  stärken  und  vor  sinnlosen  Strafanzeigenkampagnen  zu schützen,  in  den  Bereichen,  in  denen  auch  Bundesgesetze  maßgebend sind (Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc.)? *

*Antwort *
  Angler  leisten  mit  der  Pflege  der  Gewässer,  der  Reinigung  von  Ufern  und  der Kontrolle  der  Fischbestände  wichtige  Beiträge  für  Natur  und  Umwelt  –  und  das freiwillig, engagiert und im Ehrenamt. Die meisten Gewässer in Deutschland werden von Angelvereinen und –verbänden in Schuss gehalten. Das ist ganz wesentlich für den  Erhalt  von  Naturreichtum  und  Artenvielfalt  unserer  Heimat  und  ein  großer Dienst an der Gesellschaft.  

  Angelvereine sind deshalb in der Regel anerkannte Naturschutzverbände. CDU und CSU würdigen dies und sprechen sich gegen Angelverbote in Naturschutzgebieten aus, sofern diese nicht für die Erreichung des Schutzziels zwingend erforderlich sind. 
Das  gilt  auch  für  die  Schutzgebiete  der  AWZ  in  Nord-  und  Ostsee.  Es  gibt keinen ausreichenden  wissenschaftlichen Nachweis,  dass  die  Angelfischerei  hier  zu  einer Belastung führt. Sandbänke und Riffe sind durch die Angelfischerei nicht gefährdet. 
Hier  treten  wir  ganz  klar  der  Auffassung  der  bisherigen  SPD-Bundesumweltministerin entgegen. 

  Im  Naturschutz  setzen  wir  auf  Qualitätsverbesserung  und  die  Aufwertung  von Biotopen statt einfach immer mehr Flächen aus der land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Bewirtschaftung zu nehmen und Fanggebiete und Wasserflächen für die Fischerei zu sperren.  In  unserem  Regierungsprogramm  2017  bis  2021  haben  wir  ausdrücklich festgelegt,  dass  der  Eingriff  in  die  Natur,  wo  immer  angemessen,  finanziell ausgeglichen  werden  soll.  Mit  den  so  erzielten  Einnahmen  sollen  berechtigte ökologische Anliegen auf andere Weise gefördert werden. Davon können dann auch die  Angler  profitieren.  Um  diese  Grundsätze  überall  in  Deutschland  zu  verankern und damit der Naturschutzausgleich effizienter und besser als bisher erfolgt, streben wir  eine  dementsprechende  Änderung  des  Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes  und  den Erlass  einer Bundeskompensations-Verordnung  an.  Denn  für  die Umsetzung  und Ausführung des Naturschutzausgleichs sind die Länder zuständig und es fehlt häufig an einem gleichgerichteten Vorgehen.  

  Ebenso setzen sich CDU und CSU für einen konstruktiven Dialog zwischen Anglern und  Naturschützern  ein.  Zum  gegenseitigen  Nutzen  wollen  wir  ein  gutes Miteinander fördern. Denn nach unserem Verständnis sind Angeln und Naturschutz sehr gut in Einklang zu bringen. 

*2.  Sieht  es  ihre  Bundespartei  nicht  auch  so,  dass  schon  Angeln  an  sich  ein vernünftiger Grund im Sinne des TSG wäre?  
  2.1  Sieht es ihre Bundespartei nicht auch als pervertierten, sowie menschen- wie  bürgerfeindlichen  Tier"schutz"  und  damit  letztlich  auch  ein Fischvernichtungsprogramm,  wenn  man  wegen  einigen  wenigen  unter den fast 5 Millionen deutscher Angler, welche nie einen Fisch mitnehmen wollen  -  aber  dafür  ständig  im  Fokus  der  Presse  stehen  -  alle  anderen Angler  dazu  zwingt,  JEDEN  gefangenen,  ungeschonten  Fisch abzuschlagen? 
4.  Welche  Möglichkeiten  sieht  oder  bietet  ihre  Bundespartei  an,  das Tierschutzgesetz so umzugestalten, dass nicht mehr massenhafte nachgewiesen ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Angler und Vereine möglich sind, welche auch zu fast 100 % erfolglos sind, nur Kosten verursachen und Justizbehörden von wirklich wichtiger Arbeit abhalten?  

  Antwort auf Fragen 2 und 4 
*
 Gegen  verantwortungsvolle  Fischerei  ist  überhaupt  nichts  einzuwenden.  Sie  muss natürlich  tierschutzgerecht ausgeführt  werden,  denn  Fische  sind  Wirbeltiere  und stehen  unter  dem  Schutz  des  Tierschutzgesetzes.  Es  ist  verboten,  Fische ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten bzw. ihnen länger anhaltende Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.  

  Allgemein gelten der Verzehr der Fische und auch der Beitrag zur Hege und Pflege des  Fischbestandes  als  „vernünftiger  Grund“.  Zu  Recht  ist  es  nicht  erlaubt,  Fische einfach  aus  sportlichen  Gründen  oder  nur,  um  ein  Foto  zu  machen  und  sie  dann wieder zurückzuwerfen, zu fangen. Dagegen müssen  Fische  zurückgesetzt  werden, wenn  sie  das erforderliche  Mindestmaß  nicht  erreicht  haben  oder während  der Schonzeit gefangen werden. 
Im Einzelfall ist die Frage, in welcher Situation ein Fisch zurückgesetzt werden darf oder sogar sollte, differenziert zu betrachten. Die Frage ist zum Beispiel, ob auf die ntsprechende Fischart gezielt gefischt wurde oder ob der zufällig gefangene Fisch einer Fischart angehört, die zwar nicht geschont, aber konkret  vor  Ort  stark  dezimiert  ist.  Hier  ist  die  Eigenverantwortung  der  Angler innerhalb  der  gesetzlichen  Grenzen  gefragt.  
Dies  ist  auch  unter  dem  gesetzlichen Rahmen des Bundestierschutzgesetzes und der Fischereigesetze der Länder möglich, so  dass  wir  auf  Bundesseite  daran grundsätzlich  nichts  ändern  wollen.  Vor  Ort,  in den Ländern, lassen sich gute Regelungen finden, die dem Angler einen sinnvollen Spielraum  geben  –  siehe  zum  Beispiel  Neuregelung  in  Bayern  auf  Basis  des Ministerialschreibens (L4 ‐ 7976 ‐ 1/36).  

*3.  Würde  ihre  Bundespartei  auch  Anglern  und  Angelvereinen  gegen  PETA  so 
beispringen,  wie  es  die  Minister  Caffier  und  Backhaus  in  Mecklenburg 
Vorpommern getan haben? 

  Antwort *
Die  Angler  können  sich  der  vollen  Unterstützung  von  CDU  und  CSU  sicher  sein. 
Angelfischerei ist ein schönes Hobby und eine legitime Nutzung unserer Gewässer. 
CDU  und  CSU  wissen  auch,  dass  die  Bedeutung  des  Angelns  noch  weit  über  den reinen Fischfang und den oben schon beschriebenen Beitrag zur Hege und Ökologie hinausgeht.  Angeln  hat  ebenso  eine  ökonomische  und  soziale  Seite.  Zum  Angeln treffen sich regelmäßig viele Menschen in der Natur und pflegen soziale Kontakte. Die Angelbranche ist von erheblicher wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung. Davon lebt nicht nur  der  Anglerbedarf,  sondern  vielerorts  ist  Angeln  auch  eine  wichtige  Grundlage des Tourismus. Aus all diesen Gründen begrüßen wir die Angelfischerei. Angler, die ihr  Hobby  verantwortungsvoll  ausführen,  können  jederzeit  mit  unserer Unterstützung gegen ungerechtfertigte Kampagnen und Angriffe rechnen. 


-------------------------------------------​
*>>Zur Diskussion geht es hier entlang>>> Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017*




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Ohwei. In Bayern ist alles toll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

CDU/*CSU*-Fraktion halt ;-) 

Weils der bayerische Verband auch toll finden würde..

Habe aber deswegen mal Deinen Artikel (Catch & release - eine falsch geführte Diskussion) zum weiteren informieren geschickt nach Berlin in die Zentrale nach Telefonat heute..

Und auch diverses zur BW-CDU, was weder Hauk noch von Eyb freuen wird (die fielen wegen der Nachtangelgeschichte und dass die Union da mit GRÜNEN gegen Angler stimmte aus allen Wolken in Berlin). 
;-))

Dafür aber deutlich bei Angelverboten AWZ, Natura2000 etc., - und zwar deutlich gegen Verbote....

Und auch Antwort auf Frage 3 ist anders von GRÜNEN oder SOZEN als Beispiel  - wennngleich noch Raum nach oben zum besser werden besteht (siehe LINKE und FDP) ..


----------



## allegoric (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Obwohl ich mich persönlich wohl dagegen ausgesprochen habe, CDU beim nächsten Mal zu wählen, sind die Ansichten hier die wohl anglerfreundlichsten überhaupt. Ich hoffe, dass weiß die CDU auch noch nach der Wahl .


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

naja, FDP und LINKE sind faktisch beide anglerfreundlicher..


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

>>Die Angler können sich der vollen Unterstützung von CDU und CSU sicher sein. 
Angelfischerei ist ein schönes Hobby und eine legitime Nutzung unserer Gewässer. 
CDU und CSU wissen auch, dass die Bedeutung des Angelns noch weit über den reinen Fischfang und den oben schon beschriebenen Beitrag zur Hege und Ökologie hinausgeht. Angeln hat ebenso eine ökonomische und soziale Seite. << 

 |schild-g
 1.Preis
 In der Meisterschaft populistisch gedrechselter korrekter Antworten.
 Hatte noch nie das Gefühl, das Angler sich der vollen Unterstützung einer Partei sicher sein konnten.|kopfkrat

 Seit vielen Jahren sind wir nun CDU führend regiert, die meisten Angler sollten nun das Gefühl haben das es für sie deutlich besser wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Seit vielen Jahren sind wir nun CDU führend regiert, die meisten Angler sollten nun das Gefühl haben das es für sie deutlich besser wurde.


Du erzählst einem B-Wler nix Neues - die schlimmste Kombi ist die aus Grün und Schwarz:
CDU Baden-Württemberg: Partei ohne Werte - Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen..

Video Landtagsdebatte Nachtangeln B-W


----------



## phirania (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Wieso bekomme ich bei jeder Aussage dieser Parteien einen gewissen Kotzreiz.....#c |uhoh:


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Wenn ich das lese stelle ich fest:
Man ist bemüht sich zumindest verbal an die Seite der Angler zu stellen. Bei den geplanten Angelverboten in den AWZ kam von der CDU auch wirklich Unterstützung und gerade MDB Gädechens hat bei der Podiumsdiskussion auf der ersten Anglerdemo ( siehe Videobeitrag ) da schon ganz ordentliche Nägel reingehauen und sich wirklich sehr für die Anglerschaft stark gemacht.  

Was mir nicht gefällt ist das rumgereite auf dem Tierschutz - wer sich an die Seite der Angler stellen möchte könnte auch erkennen dass uns das TschG in seiner jetzigen Anwendung ziemlich viele Probleme bereitet und kein Stück weit nützt. 

Beim Thema Zurücksetzen auf das Bayerische Ministerialschreiben zu verweisen.. puhhh.. da hab ich ehrlich gesagt meine Probleme damit. 
Dieses Schreiben kann jeder selber mal nachlesen:
http://www.fischereiverband-oberbayern.de/downloads/15/Ministerialschreiben zum Zuruecksetzen.pdf 

Die Einlassungen, warum es nötig und sinnvoll ist, die Entscheidung den Anglern zu übertragen sind schon ok. 

Übel wird es dann, wenn die Bedingungen genannt werden unter denen das dann möglich ist. Die Möglichkeit eines Eigenverantwortlichen Zurücksetzens wird dann so kompliziert gestaltet, dass es in der Praxis kaum Anerkennung finden kann. 

Wie wir kürzlich schon an anderer Stelle festgestellt haben: In Bayern haben die Angler die beste Ausbildung (auf dem Papier) und die wenigsten Entscheidungskompetenzen. 

Ausgerechnet den Murks aus Bayern da als positives Beispiel rauszustellen finde ich nicht so schlau.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt ist das rumgereite auf dem Tierschutz


Seien wir mal realistisch.
 Angler rund 3 Mio., optimistisch nach Allensbach 4,5Mio.

 Du sagst als Politiker, du willst das TierSchG angehen, die Presse macht 'rasieren' daraus, 
 morgen hast du 30-45Mio. gegen dich,
 völlig egal wie sachlich richtig es ist, was du sagst/vor hast.

 30Jahre Gehirnwäsche, alle haben dabei mitgemacht,
 es würde mind. 30Jahre dauern, den Dreck wieder aus den Köpfen zu kriegen.


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet den Murks aus Bayern da als positives Beispiel rauszustellen finde ich nicht so schlau.


Die CDU-Antwort ist von jemandem geschrieben worden, der selbst angelt oder zumindest irgendeinen Draht zu dem Thema hat.
 Trotzdem begreifen Politiker, für die das alles ein Randthema ist, doch keine Details.

 Die schnallen nicht mal viele Angler, die deutlich tiefer in der Materie stecken ...sollten.
 Was führen wir für Diskussionen hier im Board oder noch schlimmer in Facebook?
 Mit Anglern aus Bayern!
 Da weiß doch die Hälfte bis heute nicht, wie die rechtliche Situation wirklich aussieht.

 Es wäre ein Wunder mit 5 Sternchen, wenn ein Bundespolitiker von wer weiß woher da tiefere Kenntnisse hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*



kati48268 schrieb:


> .....................
> Die CDU-Antwort ist von jemandem geschrieben worden, der selbst angelt oder zumindest irgendeinen Draht zu dem Thema hat.
> Trotzdem begreifen Politiker, für die das alles ein Randthema ist, doch keine Details.
> ...............
> Es wäre ein Wunder mit 5 Sternchen, wenn ein Bundespolitiker von wer weiß woher da tiefere Kenntnisse hat.


Nicht Anglerin, aber sehr erfahren im Politikbereich Landwirtschaft, Fischerei, ländlicher Raum..

Da werden bei der CDU aber Politiker an- geschrieben/-mailt/-gerufen, die in einzelnen Feldern tätig sind, um das abzustimmen.

Und es wird alles Bayern vorgelegt (CSU) zur internen Abstimmung, da nimmt man wohl dann auch gerne mal bayerische Beispiele könnt ich mir denken..

Brisanz Bayern wurde nicht gesehen, aber die haben jetzt Koljas Artikel zum Thema C+R  mal vorliegen um sich mal damit zu befassen, dass es mehr als Verwertung und Hege und Tierschutz gibt.

Solche Sichtweisen zu ändern ist halt bohren arg dicker Bretter - aber man muss es anfangen, nicht jeder ist da schon soweit wie FDP und LINKE.

Und wir machen das halt im Gegensatz zu den abnickenden Schützerverbanditen, das wenigstens anzufangen..


----------



## Isidor-Liebkind (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Hallo,
gibt es andere Parteien auch? Grüne, Afd, Spd, Npd? wäre interessant


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*



Isidor-Liebkind schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibt es andere Parteien auch? Grüne, Afd, Spd, Npd? wäre interessant


ei freilisch:
Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ANTWORTEN:
> 
> FDP
> 
> ...


----------



## Isidor-Liebkind (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Moin, dankeschön, aber zwei Parteien fehlen immer noch um den den kompletten Überblick zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Von denen, die wir angeschrieben haben (die, welche zu dem Zeitpunkt (relativ) sicher in den Bundestag zu kommen scheinen), fehlt nur noch die AfD.

Davon ab kann sich jede Partei mit uns in der Redaktion in Verbindung setzen, wenn sie das Thema Angler und Angeln bearbeiten oder aus ihrer Sicht erklären wollen, kann Pressemeldungen zum Thema schicken etc..


----------



## 0ggy (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Moin 

Hier wurden nur Parteien, die auch eine Chance haben in den Bundestag einzuziehen, aufgefordert Fragen zu beantworten.
Die AfD hat ja noch viel Zeit auf die Fragen zu antworten, etwa einen Tag.
Wenn Parteien es nicht für nötig halten, sich rechtzeitig zu positionieren, dann wollen sie wohl keine Wähler unter den Anglern erreichen.

0ggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Ich weiss (weil ich letzte Woche alle Parteien nachgefragt hatte, die noch nicht geantwortet hatten), dass die AfD die Fragen bearbeitet und ne Antwort hat. Ob und wann die kommt, muss auch ich abwarten.

Hier ist aber der Antwort-Thread der CDU.

Zum allgemeinen Thread mit allen Parteien gehts hier:
Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017


----------



## Isidor-Liebkind (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort...Ich denke sie wären Jäger und Anglerfreundlich, aber ohne korrekte Positionierung ?!?!?!?!? Mal sehen. Es gibt bald wieder den Wahlomat, denn werde ich mal aufrufen. Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

Hier CDU-Thread, daher AfD hier wurscht, siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich weiss (weil ich letzte Woche alle Parteien nachgefragt hatte, die noch nicht geantwortet hatten), dass die AfD die Fragen bearbeitet und ne Antwort hat. Ob und wann die kommt, muss auch ich abwarten.
> 
> Hier ist aber der Antwort-Thread der CDU.
> 
> ...


----------



## knutwuchtig (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017 Antwort CDU/CSU*

[edit by Admin: manche lernens nicht, steht genau über Dir. HIER CDU-Thread!
Hier gehts zum allgemeinen Wahlprüfsteinthread (wo aber schon erklärt ist, warum welche Parteien angemailt wurden - mehrfach):
Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017  ]


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort CDU/CSU Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

ich les einfach nur das wohlwollende übliche blabla.
statt stellung zu beziehen werden aktuelle rechtslagen wiedergekaut mit dem tenor es ist wie es ist und das ist auch gut so.
beispiel gefällig?

*3.  Würde  ihre  Bundespartei  auch  Anglern  und  Angelvereinen  gegen  PETA  so 
beispringen,  wie  es  die  Minister  Caffier  und  Backhaus  in  Mecklenburg 
Vorpommern getan haben? 

  Antwort *
_Die  Angler  können  sich  der  vollen  Unterstützung  von  CDU  und  CSU  sicher  sein. 
Angelfischerei ist ein schönes Hobby und eine legitime Nutzung unserer Gewässer. 
CDU  und  CSU  wissen  auch,  dass  die  Bedeutung  des  Angelns  noch   weit  über  den reinen Fischfang und den oben schon beschriebenen  Beitrag zur Hege und Ökologie hinausgeht.  Angeln  hat  ebenso  eine   ökonomische  und  soziale  Seite.  Zum  Angeln treffen sich regelmäßig  viele Menschen in der Natur und pflegen soziale Kontakte. Die  Angelbranche ist von erheblicher wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung. Davon lebt  nicht nur  der  Anglerbedarf,  sondern  vielerorts  ist  Angeln  auch   eine  wichtige  Grundlage des Tourismus. Aus all diesen Gründen begrüßen  wir die Angelfischerei. Angler, die ihr  Hobby  verantwortungsvoll   ausführen,  können  jederzeit  mit  unserer Unterstützung gegen  ungerechtfertigte Kampagnen und Angriffe rechnen._


das sind 121 wörter, 736 zeichen

hätte man mit "blabla" billiger ausdrücken können - aber dann wärs ja jedem aufgefallen :m

aufgefallen wären zwei zeichen: JA

so bleibts beim erprobten mifi*





*mittelfinger


----------



## Deiwel666 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort CDU/CSU Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

Das ist alles immer schön und gut. Wahlversprechen sind das Papier nicht wert auf dem sie gedruckt sind.
Man muss die Parteien und speziell die CDU/CSU an den vergangenen Taten messen. Merkel´s Schergen sind indirekt  mitverantwortlich dass Natur- und Tierrechtler in Deutschland so viel Macht besitzen. Wir haben alle erlebt wie schnell Verbote umgesetzt werden können und wie schwerhörig Schwarz sein kann, wenn es um Verbesserungen betreffend der Angler geht. Hier dient BW als Vorzeigebundesland. Glaub wir machen es uns zu einfach immer nur zu sagen " ja das ist halt leider Ländersache".


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2017)

*AW: Antwort CDU/CSU Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

Der Vorteil ist (unabhängig der grundsätzlichen "Glaubwürdigkeit" von Wahlkampfaussagen), dass nun solche Sätze öffentlich sind:


			
				CDU/CSU schrieb:
			
		

> Angler, die ihr Hobby verantwortungsvoll ausführen, können jederzeit mit unserer Unterstützung gegen ungerechtfertigte Kampagnen und Angriffe rechnen.


Und da werden alle nach der Wahl zeigen müssen, was Sache ist.

Wenn Sport- und Angelfischerverbände nur einen zehntel Schuss Pulver wert wären, würden sie diese Unterstützung seitens der CDU (weil hier im Thread, aber auch aller anderen Parteien die sich so oder so ähnlich dazu eingelassen haben) bei JEDER Anzeige von PETA gegen Angler und Vereine ÖFFENTLICH einfordern ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Antwort CDU/CSU Wahlprüfstein Anglerboard 2017*

am Sonntag gilts.....



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515


----------

